# OEM 16" wheels p/n



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

Jut out of curiosity, why are you looking to stick OEM on the wheels? There is nothing wrong with that, everyone has their own tastes. If I were going to put the money into new wheels for my car though, I'd step up to something different than everyone else has to give my car a little more personality. Again, no disrespect intended at all, just curious as to why? That question aside, congrats on the purchase. I'm sure you are loving the new ride.


----------



## jlouie (Mar 8, 2011)

part number for the alloy 16's is 95224533. List at $224.41 each.
For that kind of money, go a/m and get a better style. Again, just an opinion, but the $ doesn't make sense.
By the way, welcome to the forum and enjoy your Cruze.


----------



## ryanb4614 (Mar 28, 2011)

I agree I was just curious. Dealer said it would be $1800 for a set of four. What is the size of the steel wheels, width & diameter so I can use the same tires that came with the car. What do you think of these primax 685 rims options. View primax 685 machined w/ black wheels at WheelsNext.com 

I have the taupe gray exterior.

I like the style of the stock rims on the cruze (red) on this page on the top left corner. Any after market rims like that style ?


----------



## jlouie (Mar 8, 2011)

I believe that factory steels are 16x6.5, but not sure. Should be close. I like the Primax wheels you have posted, those would look good with the Taupe Grey. Regarding the wheels on the page, I would look at Tire Rack and check out the MSW brand. They have a wheel close to that, but you would have to go with 18's to get that look.


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

I was looking at the build your own cruze on the Chevrolet website, and when you select the 16" painted wheels, they are a $395 package. Why would they be $221/Piece?


----------



## rdkeller61 (Feb 10, 2011)

ryanb4614 said:


> I agree I was just curious. Dealer said it would be $1800 for a set of four. What is the size of the steel wheels, width & diameter so I can use the same tires that came with the car. What do you think of these primax 685 rims options. View primax 685 machined w/ black wheels at WheelsNext.com
> 
> I have the taupe gray exterior.
> 
> I like the style of the stock rims on the cruze (red) on this page on the top left corner. Any after market rims like that style ?


 
The Primax rims you refer to above do not come with the correct PCD (5X105). Did you know that? Or am I missing something when I go to their website? Thanks.


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

rdkeller61 said:


> The Primax rims you refer to above do not come with the correct PCD (5X105). Did you know that? Or am I missing something when I go to their website? Thanks.


 
I _think_ that rim has 10 holes drilled for two different bolt spacing patterns--one of which is 5x105. 

Ryan4614 Let us know how things turn out with a pict of your car with new rims!


----------



## jlouie (Mar 8, 2011)

kkilburn said:


> I was looking at the build your own cruze on the Chevrolet website, and when you select the 16" painted wheels, they are a $395 package. Why would they be $221/Piece?


Simple, because they can. When you add an option, you are getting a discount on the package itself, vs. buying the items one at a time. When it comes to selling parts after the sale, it's a whole lot more. The cost to build a car piece by piece is easily 2 times what the entire car sells for.


----------



## jlouie (Mar 8, 2011)

ryan,
this was the closest wheel I could find quickly that looks similar to the red ltz rs on the top of the forum page. 
MSW Type 23 Light Grey Painted


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Welcome. I have the same car. Taupe Gray 2011 with the steel wheels. I also have been looking for the 16" alloys. The tires are new and no reason to replace. I did buy a spoiler and cruze control for mine . You can see pics of my spoiler in the pics under "Patman's spoiled Cruze" and the cruze control I got from Rostra. There are many posts about the cruze control in the forum. FYI when looking for wheels, the Cruze has a different bolt pattern than most cars(so you don't end up buying wheels that won't fit). Any questions, these guys can answer anything!

Once again Welcome


----------

